
2 CRAZY Korean backpackers' video interview project - jkl1384
Hello Hacker News.<p>My name is Mikey Lee. My partner Hyuk and I came to San Francisco from Korea 6 days ago to for our video interview project. We aim to interview entrepreneurs, programmers, artists, and other self-motivated interesting people in this region on camera and deliver their story and insights to our subscribers.<p>On our second day here, we successfully interviewed Saeed Amidi, the CEO of Plug and Play (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inc.com&#x2F;jill-krasny&#x2F;silicon-valley-matchmaker-saeed-amidi.html) and after we uploaded his interview video to our Facebook page 2 days ago, it generated 19k views so far. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;stage5)<p>We are backpackers doing video interviews. Starting here in SF, we plan to travel around the world and interview people with different backgrounds. Our current focus is on startups.<p>We are interested in people that enjoy a sense of pride and fulfillment from the things they do. We are inspired by people who have walked through unpaved roads. We love people that are driven by purpose and craftsmanship. These are the people we want to invite to our interviews.<p>So if you are one of them. Leave a comment here or send us a email at mikey@stage5society.com. I&#x27;m also open to fb friend requests (facebook.com&#x2F;jkl1384) but my posts are mostly written in Korean. We are here to build relationship with people, not just interviewing them.<p>We are two crazy Koreans finding themselves in US with extremely tight budget. We eat $2.99 &#x27;Hungry Man&#x27; frozen food a meal to survive. But we have 25k passionate fans supporting us and soon we are going to open up our channel in China as well, to deliver our videos in Chinese subtitles, so if you are interested in Asian markets or build your user base there, we can help you.<p>Thank you. I look forward to seeing you guys soon!<p>Mikey email: mikey@stage5society.com 
facebook: facebook.com&#x2F;jkl1384 
channel: facebook.com&#x2F;stage5 
phone(us): (415) 513-3056
======
Red_Tarsius
I'm an aspiring backpacker and this is something I've been thinking about as
well. Good luck, may we meet someday!

~~~
jkl1384
It's an exciting adventure! I look forward to seeing you somewhere along our
journey :)

------
gl2429
Nice meeting you at the lobby inside Zynga building in San Francisco! I
couldn't speak with you in length due to the tight schedule, but I would love
to meet up with you guys again and contribute to the project. Let me know if
you happen to visit New York! -Claire

